# metronidazole



## Guest (Jul 13, 2006)

Hi,

How is Metronidazole dosed? Is it powdered and used to dust fruitflies, or dissolved in liquid and dripped on the frog? What dilution?

I have a bottle of Fish Zole (250mg tablets) and was wondering if this could be used for frogs. 

Thanks for any help,
Ken


----------



## vet_boy77 (Feb 10, 2005)

Metronidazole can be a pill, powder, or liquid and in oral and injectable forms. I'm most familar with the oral forms which are tablets or liquids. It often has a bitter taste.

Fish Zole tables could probably be used as a drug. I think they are supposed to be used as a whole water treatment (and not an individual animal treatment). You might be able to grind them down into a powder form and measure out a dose to give orally.

Naturally I recommend using any drug with a specific intension, and thus, dose and route, in mind, and not 'just because'.

John


----------

